# Landlord DLX 23 54" deck turbo bagger



## njfive (Jun 6, 2020)

Would like to find a turbo and bagger for the landlord DLX. Do have the Simplicity manual and see that the correct part for the 54" turbo is 1693706 but can't find one. 
Does anyone know how to lookup and find other models that would be compatible? Are there aftermarket options?


----------

